# Chiclids



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

*Cichlids*

I currently have 4 Cichlids in my 55 gallon tank i want to get some more how many is enough and what is too much. also could i put in different types of fish also? :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

It all depends, what kind of cichlids are they and where are they from? usually you are limited to the location of cichilds and stick to that area. but more information would be helpful on how many and everything.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm doing a 55 gallon Lake Malawi. I have 18 fish in their they recomend around 15 or so and 10x the filtering capacity. This is my first all cichlid tank and I am really enjoying it. They are very active fish.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There are 1,300 plus scientifically described cichlid species, on four continents. They are as diverse a group as could be imagined, and sometimes even more complex, different and unpredictable than any mind could imagine.

So which species have you got? That's essential info.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

navigator black said:


> There are 1,300 plus scientifically described cichlid species, on four continents. They are as diverse a group as could be imagined, and sometimes even more complex, different and unpredictable than any mind could imagine.
> 
> So which species have you got? That's essential info.


I'm not sure but i have 3 photos in my Gallery.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

African ciclids?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

You defenetly want to way over filter your tank and slightly overstock it if you have africans, if you have new world cichlids they usually get larger and may out grow that tank


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

The blue cichlid looks like an mbuna which is a sub catagory for african cichlids, the yellow/ gold one might perhaps be a juvy gold severum? But I could be wrong and I couldn't begin to say what the other one is


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't really tell the first two photos but the photo with two fish looks to me like a venustus (which can be really aggressive, especially to it's own kind, you should only keep one of these in a tank) - this would be the fish in the front of the picture with the big spots and the fish in the back looks to me like a trawavasae, although I would have to see him from the front to be sure. They are nice fish but can also be aggressive, I had two originally and the one chased the other non stop, I got a third and then the two originals would chase the new comer mercilessly for a while but now they have calmed down and the aggression has all but stopped.

Sorry i can't tell the other two though, I suggest however that you look on line at some cichlids types. These are all from Lake Malawi by the way.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

So if i get more make sure they are Lake Malawi Cichlids right? and my filtering system would determine how many i should get.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

what filter are you running


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Cichlids*



drunkenbeast said:


> what filter are you running


Aqua tech 30-60 power filter system.

It might be time for a new filter system what would you recommend?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You have lake malawi Haplochromines - can't tell what species as I haven't kept them for years. They like hard water and a degree of social crowding (in clean water) no other cichlid can stand. In the wild, they live in 'flocks' huge groups in small areas of an ocean sized lake. 
A properly set up tank with carefully chosen mbuna (see what the stores have, write it down, and go home empty handed. read up, see how each species seems, and then go back and buy) can hold 15 to 20 fish FROM THAT LAKE. They are highly aggressive with fish that don't speak their body language, and don't mix well with fish from other habitats.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

navigator black said:


> You have lake malawi Haplochromines - can't tell what species as I haven't kept them for years. They like hard water and a degree of social crowding (in clean water) no other cichlid can stand. In the wild, they live in 'flocks' huge groups in small areas of an ocean sized lake.
> A properly set up tank with carefully chosen mbuna (see what the stores have, write it down, and go home empty handed. read up, see how each species seems, and then go back and buy) can hold 15 to 20 fish FROM THAT LAKE. They are highly aggressive with fish that don't speak their body language, and don't mix well with fish from other habitats.


Would my current filter system be able to handle that many fish? or should i stick to a smaller amount.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

jupitermadcat said:


> Would my current filter system be able to handle that many fish?


No in a 55 you want aroung 500gph. You can get another HOB filter. You need to overstock these to help keep the agression down.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't comment on the filter, as it's not a brand I see locally.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

RonB said:


> No in a 55 you want aroung 500gph. You can get another HOB filter. You need to overstock these to help keep the agression down.


with the setup i have now what amount would be good?


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

jupitermadcat said:


> with the setup i have now what amount would be good?


Not sure but it would probably be you're 1" of fish pre gallon. Again you want to be overstalked to keep the agression down and not have them kill each other.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

RonB said:


> Not sure but it would probably be you're 1" of fish pre gallon. Again you want to be overstalked to keep the agression down and not have them kill each other.


so the more fish the less aggression?


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

jupitermadcat said:


> so the more fish the less aggression?


I'm fairly new to the lake Malawi's. But from all my research and what I have been told. It's not necessarly less agression but they will spread around. You wont have one picking on the same fish all the time.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

RonB said:


> I'm fairly new to the lake Malawi's. But from all my research and what I have been told. It's not necessarly less agression but they will spread around. You wont have one picking on the same fish all the time.


 i understand so i'm wondering what would be a good amount for my tank and filter system.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm going have to wing this and get maybe 3 or 4 if i get more i don't think my filter system would handle it according to some people here.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Since you have no intrest in my advice I suggest you use google and do a little research you're self. They may be fine will they are juvinals but when they grow up you may have one that kills them all. Their are certain species of the lake malawi that shouldn't be mixed togeather. And they recomend a 1m to 3 to4 f ratio. Google cichlid recipies and you will find soecies is compatable with each other.


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

RonB said:


> Since you have no intrest in my advice I suggest you use google and do a little research you're self. They may be fine will they are juvinals but when they grow up you may have one that kills them all. Their are certain species of the lake malawi that shouldn't be mixed togeather. And they recomend a 1m to 3 to4 f ratio. Google cichlid recipies and you will find soecies is compatable with each other.


I never said i had no interest in your advice( *none5) i plan to keep the same species together. from what i have learned is that i would have to overstock the tank and get a bigger filtering system, so in order to add fish to the 4 i already have i need to reconfigure my tank so to speak.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

You still have to be carefull of the differnt lake malawi species you put togeather. You just can't throw in a bunch of fish from the same lake. Like I said if you google cichlid stalking recipe you should find what ones are compatable with each other. I had it bookmarked but lost it orI would post the link. You also need lots of rocks so they have hiding places.

You should try this forum as it's cichlids only and you might get some more help. Like I said I'm no expert just telling you what I have learned in the dast 2 months. Cichlid-Forum :: Index


----------



## jupitermadcat (Jan 11, 2009)

Well since a have Cichlids I'll have to stick with them. what are some other good freshwater fish for a 55 tank?


----------

